# Mattel $100 Cybertruck 1:10 scale toy



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

For those you might have missed out on the $400 Limited edition Mattel 1:10 scale Cybertruck RC model, Mattel will be releasing a $100 version with less speed, features but also includes a toy Cyberquad.

It launches on Friday May 21 and can be ordered online here:
https://creations.mattel.com/collections/tesla-cybertruck-rc
For readers in Canada it can be purchased online and in-stores on the same day from ToysRus.ca The product ID is *366132 *and the cost is $129.99 CAD. You can also use this handy stock tracker https://stocktrack.ca/?s=tru


----------



## AftermarketEV (May 18, 2020)

For those in Canada.

I spoke with a store manager of a Toys R’ Us in Ontario.

Currently AB/BC are the only provinces that have stores receiving stock.

He also noted that judging from how the system is displaying things, he doesn’t believe Ontario will be receiving any at all.

Ontario stores receive their shipments on Mondays, so best to check back then to be certain but it definitely seems unlikely.

Happy RC hunting everyone!


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

I hope the release version doesn't break as fast as the advance release version given to a journalist to test... The drive system snapped going from full forward to full reverse in the first ten minutes.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Ordered one and it sold out within 2 minutes!


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Here's the inside of it. Pretty basic but what do you expect for $100?


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Bleh, single motor version


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We got the new Mattel Cybertruck Toy and BROKE IT! 🛻


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

TrevP said:


> We got the new Mattel Cybertruck Toy and BROKE IT! 🛻


Great vid and thorough review.

I tried to get the original one that came out and after reading about that one and seeing your vid on this one, think I'll opt out of either of them or any ones in the future. This sure feels like a cash grab. The new one looks like any of the cheap $20 ones, but in a Cybertruck plastic body. You're paying for art and art only.

Personally, I feel that this is a bad image for Tesla. It just highlights the inaccurate trope of paying extra just for the Tesla badge.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> This sure feels like a cash grab.


Well,... yeah. Mattel doesn't make these things to lose money. They've got employees to pay. Some people make a living by designing, producing, and selling toys that people want and will pay for.
"cash grab" has a very negative connotation.



shareef777 said:


> The new one looks like any of the cheap $20 ones, but in a Cybertruck plastic body. You're paying for art and art only.


It's not like this is Tesla-exclusive behavior.

Mattel also sells a 1:64 scale Land Rover Defender 90 for $30 that's really no different than any other $0.99 Hot Wheels.
https://creations.mattel.com/products/land-rover-defender-90-hfl66
Or how about this - a bone-stock Hot Wheels toy that's been taken apart and mounted in acrylic for $75.
https://creations.mattel.com/collections/hotwheels
I tried looking for any other 1:10 scale RC vehicle that Mattel sells, trying to find these $20 ones you're talking about.
All I managed to find was this 1:10 scale Batmobile for $250.
https://shop.mattel.com/shop/en-us/...justice-league-batmobile-vehicle-figure-fkm40
Compared to those, a $100 1:10 scale Cybertruck RC vehicle looks like a bargain.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

Like I said in the video, it really should be $50, not $100. In any case, I'm going to attempt to improve mine with a Traxxas donor car. So far all the required parts fit, I just have to design and 3D print some bits to hold them into place and perhaps make a bigger gearbox to hold the bigger motor


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> Well,... yeah. Mattel doesn't make these things to lose money. They've got employees to pay. Some people make a living by designing, producing, and selling toys that people want and will pay for.
> "cash grab" has a very negative connotation.
> 
> It's not like this is Tesla-exclusive behavior.
> ...


Compared to this (in a bigger plastic body), it's a rip off:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Cho...cing-Car-w-27MHz-Remote-Control-Red/123637419
But I understand some people don't mind paying for the Tesla badge. As long as they're happy, then more power to them.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Compared to this (in a bigger plastic body), it's a rip off:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Best-Cho...cing-Car-w-27MHz-Remote-Control-Red/123637419


First, it's 1:24 scale. The Mattel Cybertruck is 1:10 scale. So it's a much SMALLER RC car.
Second it's "Best Choice" brand.
Third, it's not even sold by Walmart - it's sold by a third party named "Best Choice Products".

This is not a good comparable to the Mattel Cybertruck.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> First, it's 1:24 scale. The Mattel Cybertruck is 1:10 scale. So it's a much SMALLER RC car.
> Second it's "Best Choice" brand.
> Third, it's not even sold by Walmart - it's sold by a third party named "Best Choice Products".
> 
> This is not a good comparable to the Mattel Cybertruck.


That's my point, based off of Trev's vid and the issues he saw with the truck, it sure seemed a lot more comparable than the Mattel/Tesla names let on.


----------

